# can some please help me as to why my leopard gecko egg went moldy



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

hiya just wondering if ive done anythng thing wrong i woke up this morning to find my leo egg looking a bit see through and black inside and when i opened the incubator it was sweaty and looked awful and smelt it too and it was only layed 6 days ago and was wondering if i done anything wrong she has layed before with her previous owner and this is my first breeding leopard gecko eggs is it normal for the first set to be infertile ??
it was being incubated at 81f and went between 80.9 and 81.3 f humidity was 80% but the strange thing is that the perlite was bone dry when i touched it i dont understand how the moisture was lost so quick in the Tupperware but the egg never dried up im keeping it just incase but it looks nasty any idea to what went wrong or was it just infertile ? it was a huge egg its was 2inchs long ive searched all through google and have not seen anything like it any help very much appreciated :notworthy:


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

Sounds like it may have just been infertile but like you said keep it just in case but i believe 85% of the time when they go mouldy nothing hatches. From one of my clutches one egg went mouldy while the other was fine. The mouldy one collapsed shortly after so i came to the comclusion it was infertile. It's clutch mate is still going strong tho


Jo


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

lil_jo84 said:


> Sounds like it may have just been infertile but like you said keep it just in case but i believe 85% of the time when they go mouldy nothing hatches. From one of my clutches one egg went mouldy while the other was fine. The mouldy one collapsed shortly after so i came to the comclusion it was infertile. It's clutch mate is still going strong tho
> 
> 
> Jo


aww thats a shame will she lay another set and is there a chance they could be fertile i know she was house with a male the whole time in her old home so i got brought her and 2 days later she layed i was so excited


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> aww thats a shame will she lay another set and is there a chance they could be fertile i know she was house with a male the whole time in her old home so i got brought her and 2 days later she layed i was so excited


any answers to my questions :whistling2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> any answers to my questions :whistling2:


anyone ??


----------



## Redhill Reptiles (Feb 22, 2009)

if the first were not fertile I doubt the second will be, but if she was paired up again that would increase fertility rates.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you so much :2thumb:


----------



## lil_jo84 (Sep 6, 2008)

There is a chance she could lay more fertile eggs. If she was moved while gravid it could explain why the eggs went mouldy, maybe it was fertile and was accidently killed during the move

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

lil_jo84 said:


> There is a chance she could lay more fertile eggs. If she was moved while gravid it could explain why the eggs went mouldy, maybe it was fertile and was accidently killed during the move
> 
> Fingers crossed for you


tahnk you lets hope so i wont pair her up this year though i think it would be too much for her


----------

